# Show me your tongue!



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

And here's Bacardi doing a raspberry 
PS : Does he look familiar to you? His dad is Robbie, and his momma is Jady ... what an awesome result, don't you agree?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's Maddie grinning in the sun lol


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

My dogs brother


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh I love all those -I'll have to look through mine.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Peanuts tongue:nana:

I just got a new camera today and have been trying to learn the settings. I'm camera illiterate:doh:


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

PeanutsMom said:


> I just got a new camera today and have been trying to learn the settings. I'm camera illiterate


Within a very short time you will get to know it inside out - congrats on the new toy!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

marieb said:


> Here's Maddie grinning in the sun lol


 That is a huge grin!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

2Reteivers222 said:


> My dogs brother


<LOL> What a tongue!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great tongue photos!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is my Darling Honey


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

linncurrie said:


> And here's Bacardi doing a raspberry
> PS : Does he look familiar to you? His dad is Robbie, and his momma is Jady ... what an awesome result, don't you agree?


oh! Another handsome boy!I am drooling!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love that pic of Maddie


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my crew :


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is a fair ole tongue hes there


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh great tongue shots - post more! :wave:


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke and Maggie (on the right) on my dad's birthday.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's the Lucy-girl.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I love that pic of Lucy  how precious!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is Bama









Shelby sticking her tongue out at Bama while eating her frosty paws










Beau smiling for the camera


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Oh I love that pic of Lucy  how precious!!!



Thanks! That's one of my favorites of her. My husband sent a copy of it to his grandparents today to show them the progress of their great-grand-dog.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics. Lucy looks like she has the longest tongue ever. I'll have to try get one of Summer. She is finding it too hot at the moment and does nothing but sleep, chew and sleep some more.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a really old pic of Abby as a pup:








More recent








Can't leave out the Finn Man


----------



## lightofmyluna (Apr 20, 2008)

Here is a pretty hilarious shot of Luna at about 12 weeks -- the first and last time she ever made that facial expression!


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's one of Allie a while back. Caught her mid yawn!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

One of Jane Wish's beautiful boys ...


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

This is Rocket, one of Harvey's brothers


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvey's sweet sweet sweet face the day we brought him home!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

And Harvey from not so long ago ... such a funny expression!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

linncurrie said:


> Harvey's sweet sweet sweet face the day we brought him home!


 ohhhhhh! where this pufball go?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure this comes as no suprise...here's my favorite  Love your little Lucy girl!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is my sweet Honey with my daughter about 2 years ago.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

This is of Abbie last weekend ...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Presenting ...... The Chinese Princess Honey!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Can your tongue be any longer than that?:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is Sammy's tongue..


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> I love that pic of Maddie


Thank you! I like the pictures of your dogs also


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's Mandies tongue!! And her nose too! xD


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

heres Roxy's


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here is Biscuit and his "treat spots"...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Couldn't not have this one of Willow!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

And one of Diesel.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Couldn't not have this one of Willow!


 Show her that when she is an adult and has a boyfriend - she would hate you forever! 
Love your new sig pic!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here's Ellie and my sis. It's been posted, but it's relevant to this thread.


----------



## Rob Currie (Mar 24, 2008)

jason0618 said:


> Here's Ellie and my sis. It's been posted, but it's relevant to this thread.


Which one, Ellie's or your sister's


----------



## chopsuey (Jun 3, 2008)

All are adorable pictures, especially the one of willow and his ears haha


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Always causing trouble...


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's one of Sam as a smaller pup










And a more recent one...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

^^^WOW his teeth are so white and clean!! (Referring to "Sam")^^^


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ah we can't have a tongue thread without Tom joining in and performing his infamous tongue roll


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

How about some MUDDY TONGUE? Bwa hahaha! Give us a kissus! :kiss:


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I love all the pictures everyone has shared!!! 

Scout sleeping the night we got him....little pink tongue peeking out









Scout and his boy playing some football









and just a smilin' pic









I don't have a picture of Scout's tongue in all it's foot-long glory...I will have to work on that!


----------



## Burgh (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice thread. Here are our guys - Daggett and Norbert


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

​


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

*A bit of tongue*

Ok, it is not a lot of tongue but we can see it often when Newton sleeps. I find that adorable.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Ted and Izzy at 7 weeks*

This is the best I have of the two of them with their tongues out.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am looking for one for rachel and came across this one, does this one count? carl the cat!:doh:

and one of rachel doing the same thing!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's one of Gracie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny as a pup:


----------



## TAOofGoldyShep (Jun 5, 2008)

LOVE this thread!


----------



## StaceyLeigh (May 18, 2008)

Lilo my rescue golden and my Queensland Rachel. I was trying to take a cute pic of them together and bribing them with Milkbones. This is cute, right?


----------



## TAOofGoldyShep (Jun 5, 2008)

StaceyLeigh said:


> This is cute, right?


Yes, very! ...tongue exercises...tongues to the left, tongues the right! LOL


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I've found a better one!!!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

^^That is too funny!!! haha^^


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is Lila showing off her tongue and smile (and missing tooth)  

Ah, and btw. your photos are amazing guys. Some had me really laughing, others are just so real life like, very cute.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Liam from Christmas of 2006


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Our Aiden who is constantly kissing everyone. *
*Photo below he is kissing Carlynn.* 








*And..kissing Turner! lol.*


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I just love all those tongues!!!
Here's Tasia's


----------



## ksuer (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's Andy's tongue. It looks like a big pink spatula, lol!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

ksuer said:


> Here's Andy's tongue. It looks like a big pink spatula, lol!


:uhoh: That is the biggest tongue I have ever seen!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

linncurrie said:


> :uhoh: That is the biggest tongue I have ever seen!


yup, that is one BIG tongue !!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bringing this thread back, too!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Have I got a tongue pic for you!!

ETA: The below pic from when we JUST got Bailey...she fell asleep in my arms like this...her tongue is just too long for her mouth I think


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Heres Misty when she was a little puppy sitting on our stairs!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, Linn - I've missed seeing Harvey and his shenanigans; it's nice to have him back! I think you've started something with these tongue pix ... 
Jon


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy's tongue...


----------



## SylviaB (Jul 5, 2008)

*Tundra*









Here's Tundra's "treat" spot


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

Bailey when we first went to pick her out.







Now a more recent one...


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh goodness lil bailey was quite the chunky cutiepie! my first though was "Scratch da tummy, " cute puppy pic.

Brandon


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's Sienna's!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

OOooo I found another one LOL
















Oh, wait, LOL, the second one is a nose picture!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Here is the double tongue action when Ollie was 10wk old


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

heres one of Ruby when she was on her holidays eating ice cream at the seaside


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Takoda & Grace's tongues

Takoda


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gabby trying to clean her ear and run


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Here's Mr. Long Tongue


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley


----------

